

Microsoft set to respond to Google Chrome OS next Monday? - mattculbreth
http://www.neowin.net/news/main/09/07/08/microsoft-set-to-respond-to-google-os-next-monday

======
TomOfTTB
Key word here: "respond"

Obviously everything here is conjecture but looking at Microsoft's current
line up what I see is a bunch of products designed around a competitor rather
than a customer. I suspect this will be no different.

It seems like they're going off the old Microsoft playbook but someone forgot
the second half of the strategy.

They've got the "Enter a growing market and pour a lot of money into it" down.
Now it's time for someone to focus on the "Innovate so that your product is
equal to or better than the competitor" part.

------
sjh
Microsoft's announcement next Monday has almost certainly been in the pipeline
since before Google revealed Chrome OS, so it's not a response.

------
trezor
Ok. So I'm interested in what this may be. That said, I'm not going to vote up
news about upcoming news.

